
Rolls-Royce is partnering with Intel to make self-driving ships a reality - okket
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/15/17979252/self-driving-autonomous-ships-drones-intel-rolls-royce-partnership
======
matt_the_bass
I few things of note:

\- they are not the only game n town. DNV, ABB, MCA, Wartsila are all big
players exploring this area. Other small players include Sea Machines and
others.

\- the article interchanged “remote control” with “autonomous”.

\- a major hurdle: most of the crew on large commercial ships perform
maintenance while the vessel is underway. Who will do that on a unmanned
vessel?

